# Wetaskiwin Air Show



## Catch22 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

On August 7th and 8th there will be an air show in Wetaskiwin, about a half hour outside of Edmonton. I think I'm the only person from around this area on the forum (that I've noticed), but in case I'm not, here's the info!

Wetaskiwin Air Show

I'm really excited this year because there's the Vintage Wings F4U coming in (which I saw today at the Edmonton City Center Airport, parked) and a P-51 will be there. The Snowbirds will be there, and a CF-18 MIGHT be there. The specific CF-18 and the pilot they have listed actually crashed last week practicing for an air show. The pilot escaped and will be fine. He's quoted as saying Martin Baker is his new best friend! 

Also there will be a couple of non-fighter Yaks among a couple other flying displays. Not a huge show, but looked pretty cool! I went a couple years ago and it wasn't bad at all. This lineup is better though as they didn't have any flying warbirds last time. They did have the B-25 Pacific Prowler on static as well as an Avenger done up in RCN markings. Definitely looking forward to it!

The Mustang that will be there:







And the Corsair:


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Enjoy...Lucky [email protected]


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2010)

Very cool, have fun and take lost of pics!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here are the first pics. Somehow I managed to take 1450, many of which are garbage as I don't have a zoom lens.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

1450 photos? Wow


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, I went a little crazy.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

This crazy?


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 8, 2010)

No, not quite!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 8, 2010)

Very cool Cory. Kinda thought about going to that show but other stuff got in the way.

Post some more when you can.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2010)

Good shots Cory!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't worry Andy he has 1442 more photos...


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Harry: Yes I do!

Thanks guys, here are some of the Corsair. Those two guys in front of me while it was taxiing were very annoying as I'm not tall enough to completely get over them. And the guy on the left wouldn't stand still and kept hopping up and down...

Being this close to both the P-51 and F4U, the Corsair was MUCH louder.

Andy, that must be a couple hour drive for you? It was an hour for me.














































It was interesting because I assumed the Mustang would be the star of the show, as generally they are the favorite, but there were WAY more people there to see the Corsair taxi and then see it when it was parked. I also loved the comments made by the pilot:

Crowd Member: "That Corsair is huge!"

Pilot: "Yeah, it normally dwarfs everything so we had to find an Avenger to park it beside."


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

Trying to remember if I saw this Corsair, who owns it? 

Nice shots!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Vintage Wings of Canada. Thanks man.

I'm trying to upload some videos onto my website, but it's taking a while! We'll see if it works.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's the first video:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnJHvUtR3q8_


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 8, 2010)

It might have been worth the 3 hour drive from my place now that I see more of your stuff.

CWH used to own an almost identical Corsiar, also done up in the "Hammy" Grey scheme, but sold it some time ago to an outfit in Seattle I believe.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Certainly was a good show, however the only 3 that I really paid any attention to were honestly the Corsair, Mustang and the Snowbirds. There was some acrobatic stuff too, but I was too busy taking photos of the two warbirds!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here are some of the Avenger. I don't think it's the museum's, but it's based in Wetaskiwin. I suspected, having seen it once before, that it was flyable, and turns out it is! Didn't fly at the show unfortunately though, that would have been cool!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 8, 2010)

New video:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxNF0WzMuwM_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2010)

Very cool, I've never seen one without the turret.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

Great stuff Cory!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Wayne!


----------

